# BASTING ???



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

all you lovely ladies,

Hope i don't sound too thick , but was just wondering what basting is and whats involved in the procedure.
I've heard it mentioned so many times .

thanks  Blanche..........


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Here is a great post written by aussie meg which is on the iui board .... she writes with great humour and should tell you all you need to know

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

THANKYOU safarigirl,

Will check this out, Have you ever had this done??

  Blanche.........


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi,
Basting is the lovely term we use for IUI which is where they insert a cathater into the uterus and inject sperm( we call it Basting cos its like "Turkey Basting"   
I had it last month and am having another try on Thursday, Its painless and just gives me more of a chance of getting pregnant. 
God bless
x


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

Hi Natalie,

GOODLUCK for thursday, Do you have to pay for your treatment ? 
                                And how long did you have to wait ?
                                I am currently on my 5th cycle of clomid and praying as ive been ttc for 4years 
                                now. Maybe i could consider this treatment...

      buddy Blanche .........


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi Blanche,
I actually had my basting today as i ovulated today instead??
I am really lucky to say that I have been "goverment funded for Clomid and IUI" 
6 cycles at this and 3 IVF, i think because i have been in and out of Hospital for 10 years with ovaries and tube problems.
Hospital recommended Hysterectomy and i went crazy (I'm only 29).
So my GP wrote to Goverment and asked for it and THANK THE LORD they said yes!!!!!!!!
Ask your GP to help you, You never know??
God Bless you poppet and i hope it works out for you.
come join us


----------



## blanche (May 21, 2005)

Hi nat,

You have really had a hard time of it hav'nt you, You deserve the funding after what you have been through.
I do really hope that this is your time.

Best of luck, i shall be thinking of you....... 

                BLANCHE...................


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

to you too poppet. xxxx


----------

